

Why did the "BrainTeaser" iPhone puzzle become so popular? - amichail
http://web.me.com/uwe_meier/iPhone/BrainTeaser.html

======
climber
How popular is it? Do you have numbers on how many downloads it have?

~~~
amichail
Take a look at the free app ranking.

------
sobriquet
I'm lost. Is this an Ask HN: question?

Because it's fun?

~~~
noelchurchill
Maybe it was one of the brain teaser questions....

